# My roommate chatted up Greg Lemond



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Mr. Lemond happened to be on the same cable car my roommate and his dad were riding when they were out in San Francisco last week. Being friendly guys and not knowing who he was (I would be crapping my pants and asking for an autograph), they started talking to him. They said he was carrying a Macbook, seemed a little strange and quick to mention he was the _first_ American to win the TdF. 

Carry on


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

After he said he was the first American to win the TDF, it would have been classic if they had said, "No way! You're Lance Armstrong?"


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

That would have been funny indeed. Reminds me of a funny story -- about 10 years ago I was at a night club with some friends. One of the guys in one of the "boy bands" that was big around that time (can't remember the name, but it definitely wasn't the Backstreet Boys) happened to be in the club, and came over to chat up some of the lovely ladies in our group -- just sauntered over with a smarmy "hello ladies" (completely ignoring us guys) like the girls were going to drop us and head right to the hotel with him. One of the girls said "hey, aren't you a Backstreet Boy?" We all busted up laughing, he said "f*** all y'all" and left. Classic moment.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I met him too on a ride a few years ago in Denver. Had a great conversation with him. He let us take pictures. Seemed like someone's Dad more than anything. Since that time I have had a hard time putting the man I met with the public lunatic image he has.

I also met Lance in Snowmass last fall. He was really nice too. Makes you wonder how much the media taints the real person.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't care what's happened with Lemond, I have a very soft spot in my heart for him. Lemond led me to cycling from triathlons in the late eighties. I respect the man and the way he rode his bike. I'm a Landis fan too and I like Lance, we both rode Quintana Roos in 89.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

mohair_chair said:


> After he said he was the first American to win the TDF, it would have been classic if they had said, "No way! You're Lance Armstrong?"


Classic indeed! Too bad they're both fairly nice. They did get pictures though.



> That would have been funny indeed. Reminds me of a funny story -- about 10 years ago I was at a night club with some friends. One of the guys in one of the "boy bands" that was big around that time (can't remember the name, but it definitely wasn't the Backstreet Boys) happened to be in the club, and came over to chat up some of the lovely ladies in our group -- just sauntered over with a smarmy "hello ladies" (completely ignoring us guys) like the girls were going to drop us and head right to the hotel with him. One of the girls said "hey, aren't you a Backstreet Boy?" We all busted up laughing, he said "f*** all y'all" and left. Classic moment.


A couple months ago, several of the basketball players who had just won the National Championship were partying at my frat house. One tried to hit on my girlfriend, who didn't know who he was and waved the security guard over. Hilarious. 



> I met him too on a ride a few years ago in Denver. Had a great conversation with him. He let us take pictures. Seemed like someone's Dad more than anything. Since that time I have had a hard time putting the man I met with the public lunatic image he has.
> 
> I also met Lance in Snowmass last fall. He was really nice too. Makes you wonder how much the media taints the real person.


Yep...I think they're both good guys, but many swallow the media sensationalism and conspiracy theories that surround their respective situations. I'm a fan of both and respect their accomplishments, but the little spat they are involved in is pretty funny.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Actually I'm a Lemond and Landis fan as well. I wish I could have an opportunity to meet both in person.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

The new issue of Cycle Sport America has a great story of the 89 TdF, with Fignon, Delgado,and Lemond. It talks about how Lemond practiced with his tri bars for the ITT in Rennes and has an extract from Fignon's new book. Kimmage talks about how everyone on his team tossed 50 francs in a betting pool and everyone laughed when their masseur picked Lemond to win, since he was in such distress at the Giro and was talking about retiring.

Lemond was a true champion.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I like Greg. I met him once in Santa Rosa... I was literally driving by and saw him putting his bike into a van right after a training ride. I was like, "Hey, that's Greg LeMond... wtf is he doing here?!?"

This was in either '89 or '90, during one of his Tour de France-winning years, and it was in the middle of the racing season, IIRC. Guess he wanted some time to train in 'merica.

He was very gracious even though I had come out of nowhere, and gave me an autograph. His wife Kathy was there too, guess she had driven the van over.
.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

PS- One of my favorite Lemond-in-action pics... with his 'bestest buddy' at his side


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

His kid raced MWCCC collegiate for I think Northwestern 2 years ago. Actually, I passed his son in the race (without knowing it). I turned around to look at his face because I was actually passing a higher category rider on a circuit race. I thought, "holy ****! It's Lemond!"

That's when I found out it was mini-Lemond and his dad was actually there watching the race. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

Does Hinault have a Michael Dukakis over sized head???
LS


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

SystemShock said:


> PS- One of my favorite Lemond-in-action pics... with his 'bestest buddy' at his side



Anyone know if this image is available as a poster?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Quest08 said:


> Anyone know if this image is available as a poster?


Check out: worldcycling.com


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

jpdigital said:


> Check out: worldcycling.com


Thanks jpdigital! In stock and ordered!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Lickety Split said:


> Does Hinault have a Michael Dukakis over sized head???
> LS



Exactly what I was thinking..bobble head action figures on bikes!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

a head any smaller wouldn't fit his ego...


----------



## padlaw (Aug 19, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> a head any smaller wouldn't fit his ego...



actually, I think his brain rested on his seat to make room for his ego.


----------



## king of Norway (Jan 10, 2002)

*lemond-minneapolis and weed*

This is one of my favorite and probably untold stories about g. lemond. Let me preface this by saying that i am a big lemond fan and i have no first hand knowledge about these events. About 8+yrs. ago my roommate's brother who was visiting told me that while working as a waiter in minneapolis (probably 10+yrs ago)..he came home late to his apt. that he shared with 2 girls and found greg lemond a his friend drunk and high in his apt. with his 2 female roommates. Apparently greg and his friend were in downtown minneapolis- I want to say a bar with a ducks name like loon cafe or something and... they were at the bar getting drunk, smoking cigs? and trying to pick up these girls... they went out for cocktails and wouldnt leave these the girls alone-allegedly---wanting to party all night long-supposedly...End of story.. greg and his friend got stoned and were like 12yr olds kids- the girls couldnt get them to leave the apt.and my friend comes in to his apt. smelling like cooking grease only to see one of his idols. sitting on the sofa like a puddle...memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Um. One thing. Where I come from "chatted up" means flirted with/tried to get into the pants of...

Is that what you mean...?! :blush2:


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

king of Norway said:


> This is one of my favorite and probably untold stories about g. lemond. Let me preface this by saying that i am a big lemond fan and i have no first hand knowledge about these events. About 8+yrs. ago my roommate's brother who was visiting told me that while working as a waiter in minneapolis (probably 10+yrs ago)..he came home late to his apt. that he shared with 2 girls and found greg lemond a his friend drunk and high in his apt. with his 2 female roommates. Apparently greg and his friend were in downtown minneapolis- I want to say a bar with a ducks name like loon cafe or something and... they were at the bar getting drunk, smoking cigs? and trying to pick up these girls... they went out for cocktails and wouldnt leave these the girls alone-allegedly---wanting to party all night long-supposedly...End of story.. greg and his friend got stoned and were like 12yr olds kids- the girls couldnt get them to leave the apt.and my friend comes in to his apt. smelling like cooking grease only to see one of his idols. sitting on the sofa like a puddle...memories to last a lifetime.


Frankly, that's a pretty offensive and irresponsible story (about a married man) to pass on without verification. Especially since your only proof is hearsay from your roommate's brother.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

king of Norway said:


> This is one of my favorite and probably untold stories about g. lemond. Let me preface this by saying that i am a big lemond fan and i have no first hand knowledge about these events. About 8+yrs. ago my roommate's brother who was visiting told me that while working as a waiter in minneapolis (probably 10+yrs ago)..he came home late to his apt. that he shared with 2 girls and found greg lemond a his friend drunk and high in his apt. with his 2 female roommates. Apparently greg and his friend were in downtown minneapolis- I want to say a bar with a ducks name like loon cafe or something and... they were at the bar getting drunk, smoking cigs? and trying to pick up these girls... they went out for cocktails and wouldnt leave these the girls alone-allegedly---wanting to party all night long-supposedly...End of story.. greg and his friend got stoned and were like 12yr olds kids- the girls couldnt get them to leave the apt.and my friend comes in to his apt. smelling like cooking grease only to see one of his idols. sitting on the sofa like a puddle...memories to last a lifetime.


You get points for creative writing I'll give you that. However Greg is the type of guy that wouldn't even drink a Coke for health reasons.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

I met Floyd Landis in Philly at a train station a day prior to the annual race in Manayunk. He's a really nice guy. I raced in Leadville this year, and I asked if he planned to do it this year, and he said he'd love to but had another race obligation. He offered some tips and talked about the course a bit. Overall, a really nice guy. Funny meeting him randomly at a train station, as I live in the mountains in Colorado and fully expect to meet pros at home.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

king of Norway said:


> *About 8+yrs. ago my roommate's brother who . . .*


Don't all urban myths start like this?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's not very cool to pass on a story like that about a married man in a public domain.

But.... even if it's NOT TRUE, imagining something like that actually taking place is pretty halarious!!!!


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Jokull said:


> Um. One thing. Where I come from "chatted up" means flirted with/tried to get into the pants of...
> 
> Is that what you mean...?! :blush2:


Really? Where are you from? I just wanted something other than "talked to" and that was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

hawker12 said:


> Frankly, that's a pretty offensive and irresponsible story (about a married man) to pass on without verification. Especially since your only proof is hearsay from your roommate's brother.


Lighten up, Francis. This story will never leave rbr. It's hearsay, but it's _funny_ hearsay and that's all I require.


----------

